# كل ما تحب ان تعرف عن هندسة الطيران في الهند



## abdulrahman777 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
هنا معلومات عن هندسة الطيران ف الهند 
تعتبر الهند من الدول المتقدمة في مجال هندسة الطيران وصناعة الطانرات بالذات
وتعتبر الهند من اكثر الدول المزودة بالمهندسن الي جميع انحاء العالم منها الخليخ 
حيث ان عدد اكاديميات الطيران والهندسة يتجاوز السبعين اكاديمية وهي في ازدياد
تبد ا دراسة الهندسة في الهند من11000$ فما فوق 
لمدة ثلاث سنوا ت وتختلف من من اكاديمية الي اخري 

فبشكل عام الدراسة سنتان ونصف واخر ستة اشهر ترايننق في احد شركات الطيران المحلية
بالنسبة للمواد الدراسية فهي بشكل عام موحدة في جميع انحاء العالم مع اختلاف التسميتات علي حد علمي 
اعتادت الاكاديميات علي التخصص اما افيونكس ام ميكامنك اما الان بدات بالدمج حيث ان الطالب يقوم بدراسة الافيونكس والميكانك جنب الي جنب
يبد التطبيق العملي مع بداية الدراسة فيتم تعريف الطالب بالادوات المستخدمة اثناء العمل وما الي ذالك بمعدل مرتين في الاسبوع 
ملاحظة اهم ما تطلبة الاكاديميات الالمام بالغة الانجليزية و الانظباط والحضور
في الدراسة من الطلاب 
اخوكم طالب هندسة يعشق الطائرة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## moon15 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يا حبي لك يالغالي مشكور جدا على المعلومات الرائعة وأتمنى ان توفق في الدراسة وان يجعل الله هذه البادرة الطيبة مفتاح خير لك 



أخي الغالي : أنا طالب متخرج من الثانوية بالسعودية بنسبة 97 % وأتمنى هندسة طيران وأيضا في الهند لكن في تساؤلات كثيرة جدا اريد ان اسئلك بها فاسئل مجرب ولا..........؟؟؟ وأيضا انا من النوع اللي أحب ان يكون جميع الأمور واضحة لي قبل الخوض في الدراسة فكل امل وشوق ان التقي بك فكيف ذلك وكيف السبيل 
*****ي alo99o*************


----------



## basleane (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ياصديقي .... أتمنالك التوفيق في الدراسة . وفقك الله


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم رابط الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى فى الهند:
http://dgca.nic.in/licencing/syl-ind.htm

وبه المعاهد المعترف بها من قبل الهيئة
http://dgca.nic.in/licencing/syl-ind.htm
والله الموفق


----------



## فهد الثاني (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز كيف يتم الحصول على قبولات منها وهل 11000 دولار للسنة الواحدة ام موزعة على 3 سنوات


----------



## abdulrahman777 (7 يناير 2009)

*اخي فهد*

مدة الدراسة ثلاث سنوات بتاخذ في ما مجموعة 14000$
وبالنسبة للقبول اذا انت ناوي بلغني واسف علي الرد متاخر


----------



## virtualknight (25 يناير 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mostafa roshdy (4 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت علوز اعرف تركيب محرك الطائره بالتفصيل


----------



## m2s (9 فبراير 2009)

*اسعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف*

السلام عليكم 
انا معي دبلوم هندسة الكترونيا وكهرباء طيران (avionics) وابغا اكمل لمرحلة البكلوريوس لذا
ارجو لمن لدية معلومات عن دراسة هندسة الطيران في الهند اوالفلبيين ان يزودني بها وكم مدة البكلوريوس وهل يعادلو شهادتي ..وكم تكلفة الدراسة فيها والمعيشة و....:19:
وهل جامعاتها معترف بها
اتمنى لكل من لدية معلومات ان يزودني بها
و آسف ع الأطالة


----------



## DEWEDAR (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكمِ 
آحب آشكركـ آخوٍيٍ عٍ الموٍضوٍعٍ
و آنـآ آرٍسلت لكـ عٍ آلخآصٍ
عشآنٍ آنـآ بسـآفرٍ الهند وٍ آبيكـ 
تعرفنيٍ كلٍ شيٍ عنٍ السكن و نظام 
المعيشه هناكـ وٍ غيرٍهـآ 
آنتظرٍكـ ..~


----------



## amam0 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم الأخ الحبيب على هذه المعلومات
لكن هل المجموع 14000$ مع التكاليف الأخرى
ومتى تبدأالدراسة


----------



## e.waleed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوي 
كيف الحال انا حاب اسألك اسأله عن الدراسه بالهند::-

1. هل الجامعات بالهند يطلبون نسبه معينه من الثانويه العامه بالسعودية للقبول بهندسة الطيران ؟
2.ابغى اعرف دراسه هندسه الطيران مع شهادة البكالوريس كم سنه ؟
3. وهل الوظيفة مضمونه في شركات الطيران اللي في السعوديه مع العلم اني سوداني مقيم في السعودية؟
4. هل القبول صعب بالنسبه لهندسه الطيران ؟

وأشكرك على وقتي معك...~

وآسف عل الآطآلة...!!


----------



## صقر بن العامري (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم عبدالله المهندي

مشكووووور على المعلومات القيمة 

بس اخوووي اذا ماعليك كلفة 

اذا ممكن تطلعنا على تكاليف الدراسة في الهند
على وجة الخصوص في الجامعة المعترف به دوليا
في اختصاص هندسة الطيران وماهي الجامعات 
اسمحلي على الازعاج

صقر بن العامري


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## mohd 2949 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم اخوي ^^

بس بغيتك بسالفه
ياريتك تضيفني ع الايميل ^^
[email protected] وفيك الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## ameernafsah (1 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي الكريم انا اود دراسة هندسة الطيران في الهند واحتاج ان تزودني باسماء الاكاديميات في الهند وكيفية التواصل معها والتكلفه المادية للدراسة مع السكن والمعيشة


----------

